# Baby Monitor recommendations?



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a 2.5yo(dd) and a 5 month(ds) old and I want to be able to do yard work outside (cleaning up storm damage). I want to be out with dd while ds is napping, partly to clean up and partly to get some quality time in with her in the fresh air. I've had ds napping outside while I'm working but he seems to sleep much sounder/longer inside.

Can anyone recommend a baby monitor system that works well with distances? I've heard that some hardly work from diffrent corners of a house....


----------



## jessica212 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi there Kylenne! If you are unsure of what to purchase on the market, I recommend you buy the best baby monitor I had ever tried. It's practical and does less cost. Also, it's distance friendly and you can really keep up with a far distance.


----------

